# How to code for twin delivery ONLY



## Coder 646 (Feb 19, 2019)

What CPT code(s) are used when twins are delivered vaginally only?  Do you use just the 59409 and add 22 modifier?
Again, it's just for the delivery, not any visits.

any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

CJ


----------



## roslyn jones (Feb 19, 2019)

*Twin Delvery*

These are options depending on the scenario.  You would use either one of these codes with the second delivey appending modifier 59. 

59409 – Vaginal delivery only (with/without episiotomy and/or forceps)
59612 – Vaginal delivery only, after previous cesarean delivery (with/without
episiotomy and/or forceps)


----------



## tracylc10 (Feb 20, 2019)

No Global charge??

If no, I would say that you would code 59409 and 59409-51.  Most likely you will have to send chart notes with these.  Normally when twins are delivered vaginally with a global charge it would be 59400 and 59409-51.


----------

